# Leo Gassman vincitore Nuove Proposte Sanremo 2020



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

*Leo Gassman*, con il brano "*Vai Bene Così*", è il *vincitore *delle *Nuove Proposte* di *Sanremo 2020*. Gassman, come si può intravedere dal cognome, *è il nipote di Vittorio e figlio di Alessandro* ed ha vinto lo scontro finale contro Tecla con il 52% dei voti. 

Video del brano al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## 7vinte (7 Febbraio 2020)

Preferivo Tecla ma bravo


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2020)

La più grande sorpresa della storia di Sanremo!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Febbraio 2020)

È totalmente privo di personalità, durerà poco per me nonostante la famiglia importante.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Molto bella.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Una schifezza, roba sentita e risentita un milione di volte, banalissima.
Ed aggiungo che di Renga c'ha solo i capelli.



7vinte ha scritto:


> Preferivo Tecla ma bravo



Ma qualcuno parlerà mai in maniera dignitosa dell'universo maschile o dovremo ridurci ad essere tutti degli Achille Lauro (nella migliore delle ipotesi) per non avere sensi di colpa?


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

*Flop Leo Gassman nonostante la vittoria a Sanremo. Secondo le stime di vendita di Sanremo 2020 il terzo classificato delle nuove proposte, Fasma, con il brano "Per Sentirmi Vivo" ha venduto più di tutti, ben 13.000 copie, a discapito delle sole 3.330 copie di Gassman che è dietro anche agli Eugenio in Via di Gioia che si sono classificati ultimi tra i giovani.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Flop Leo Gassman nonostante la vittoria a Sanremo. Secondo le stime di vendita di Sanremo 2020 il terzo classificato delle nuove proposte, Fasma, con il brano "Per Sentirmi Vivo" ha venduto più di tutti, ben 13.000 copie, a discapito delle sole 3.330 copie di Gassman che è dietro anche agli Eugenio in Via di Gioia che si sono classificati ultimi tra i giovani.*


Ahahahah che vi dicevo?


fabri47 ha scritto:


> È totalmente privo di personalità, durerà poco per me nonostante la famiglia importante.


----------



## Raryof (12 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È totalmente privo di personalità, durerà poco per me nonostante la famiglia importante.



Verissimo, per me è già bruciato, poca personalità, aiutato dal cognome importante e basta.
Probabilmente cercheranno di forzarlo nella scena musicale ma si farà male, lo vedremo a Sanremo in futuro e lo faranno vincere solo perché figlio d'arte.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Verissimo, per me è già bruciato, poca personalità, aiutato dal cognome importante e basta.
> Probabilmente cercheranno di forzarlo nella scena musicale ma si farà male, lo vedremo a Sanremo in futuro e lo faranno vincere solo perché figlio d'arte.


Farà la fine di Laura Bono, Tony Maiello e Antonio Maggio (alcuni vincitori di Sanremo Giovani scomparsi nel nulla), fidati. Anche Gianni Morandi ha un figlio cantante, così come Baglioni, il cui figlio è un grandissimo chitarrista, eppure non hanno avuto tanta popolarità.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Febbraio 2020)

il paparino comprerà le restanti 10k copie


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Lo rispetto perché a discapito del cognome l'ho visto molto umile (me lo ricordo anche a X-Factor)...come cantante non mi piace neanche un po'


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2020)

Sono contentissimo per Fasma. Era il mio preferito, perchè, da trapper quale lui è o tale mi sembra, ha avuto il coraggio di portare un pò di rock a Sanremo e sul palco era bello incazzato. Sticavoli dell'autotune.


----------



## Lambro (12 Febbraio 2020)

Canzone che non è stata prodotta nel modo giusto, alcune parti sono debolucce e avrebbero potuto essere migliori.
Anche il video mi sembra appena sufficiente.
Il ragazzo ha un bel viso e su quello si sarebbe dovuto mettere la sottolineatura, con un video in primo piano tipo Sting in Russian


----------

